# call by name/ callback rights



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Does your local have this wording in its CBA? If so, what was the catalyst for the change in the CBA to include it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My local has always had foreman call by name. About 2 years ago they added journeyman recall which meant a contractor can call back a journeyman from where ever he is on the list up to 6 months from his layoff date.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

HackWork said:


> My local has always had foreman call by name. About 2 years ago they added journeyman recall which meant a contractor can call back a journeyman from where ever he is on the list up to 6 months from his layoff date.


Why did they add callback?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> Why did they add callback?


I guess to stop the members from doing their own company furloughing. All of us that worked a lot liked the idea because it meant that the contractors could call us back. The bench riders didn't like the idea because it meant that they would be riding the bench longer.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

We have foreman call by name ( with certain restrictions ), but journeymen cannot be called by name.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

eejack said:


> We have foreman call by name ( with certain restrictions ), but journeymen cannot be called by name.


Same here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here you can call by name but you have to pay over scale.

I can see pros and cons to the system, may be contentious in job strapped towns.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

743 reading pa has call by name( for special skills) which is bullshi+ cuz they consider instrumentation termination a special skill! Also recall and also foreman


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> 743 reading pa has call by name( for special skills) which is bullshi+ cuz they consider instrumentation termination a special skill! Also recall and also foreman


Our calls get filled by the next available specialist, however the international agreement for Instrument Techs is different than our individual CBAs. It is between the UA and IBEW ( since techs can be either fitters or electricians ) and there are different rules involved which supercede the local.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> 743 reading pa has call by name( for special skills) which is bullshi+ cuz they consider instrumentation termination a special skill! Also recall and also foreman


Considering the quantity of "journeyman" I've seen that hook them up wrong, I'd say it is.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We have Foreman/General Foreman Call By Name, but not for Journeymen or Straw Bosses.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> We have Foreman/General Foreman Call By Name, but not for Journeymen or Straw Bosses.


You don't even know where your dues money goes...


----------

